# Which UVA/UVB bulb is best?



## larissalurid (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm planning the lighting for the 7'x3'x3' enclosure I'll be building and am looking to get one UVA/UVB heat bulb and an extra uvb tube light for the other side of the tank. 

I'm trying to plan what will be the best I can get for the best prices and was wondering which UVA/UVB bulb they recommend (wattage and brand) for the best quality as well as price. I been looking at Exo Terra Sunglo, Mega-Ray, and Powersun, but know there are many places to get the bulbs and many types, so any suggestions would definitely help. I was thinking of getting 100w, but not sure that would be enough? I was also wondering what length would be a good minimum for the extra uvb tube light for the other side of the cage? 

I'm looking to buy them at the next expo in NY next month since I usually get good deals there, but if anyone knows of a good bulb for what might be a better price online then that'd be great to know as well.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 20, 2012)

Everyone has their favorites. I like PowerSun and get them from reptilesupply.com (they will price match). I think you definitely need a 160watt.


----------



## larissalurid (Mar 20, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Everyone has their favorites. I like PowerSun and get them from reptilesupply.com (they will price match). I think you definitely need a 160watt.



Powersun I was thinking of getting as well, but was still looking to make sure it was the best deal. Yea I was told by some that 100w might be okay, but it does seem low for such a large tank and the temps I'll be needing to reach.


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 21, 2012)

There's a few places that have tested most of the premium UVA/UVB lamps for performance and output out there so if you dig around a bit you should be able to find info that can help. 

I've never had any problems with my Zoomed PowerSuns, and I've had quite a few. 

I run the 160w religiously, and with this type of wattage it acts as a nice heat lamp as well.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an 8x4x4 and a 100watt would be like nothing. I have a 6x3x3 for my Colombians and the 100 watt is only useful because they have a basking platform. If the enclosure is indoors, you have room temp to overcome as well.

Quick thought...get a 100 watt light bulb and see how it heats up your basking spot. If it isn't strong enough, get the 160watt.


----------



## chriswizz (Mar 22, 2012)

im using an exo terra, 125 watt in my 8x3 at the moment, getting about mid 32c at 18" away from basking spot, you shouldnt need a tube too, mine are growing fine with just the uva/b from the spot light, i am thinking of upping it to the 160 wat next time though, just to get a bit more heat, but hope not to get to much, i also have a ceramic at 100w which just keeps night time temps from dropping below 18c on those cold winter nights. my tegus appear very happy & healthy, only 1 problem with them is that they dont know what full means, the greedy little pigs.


----------



## larissalurid (Mar 24, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> im using an exo terra, 125 watt in my 8x3 at the moment, getting about mid 32c at 18" away from basking spot, you shouldnt need a tube too, mine are growing fine with just the uva/b from the spot light, i am thinking of upping it to the 160 wat next time though, just to get a bit more heat, but hope not to get to much, i also have a ceramic at 100w which just keeps night time temps from dropping below 18c on those cold winter nights. my tegus appear very happy & healthy, only 1 problem with them is that they dont know what full means, the greedy little pigs.



Yea I'm definitely going to get a 160w. For the 7'x3'x3' what length tube light should be the minimum? I don't want something too small and if it doesn't make much more of a difference in how much UVB is provided then I'd rather save some money and not get some huge light. I've heard of people using just a 5.0 small one and it working well, so I don't really know how to judge.


----------



## james.w (Mar 24, 2012)

In my 8*3.5*3 I use a 160w exoterra solar glo and a 4' tube uvb.


----------



## chriswizz (Mar 24, 2012)

providing your tegus bask under your uva/b spot light, you wont need tubes aswell, i think its wasted money, but if you insist on the tubes i would just use a normal spot light.as i said mine have no problems what so ever just with the uva/b spot light & a ceramic emitter. unless you have got money to burn. in the wild tegus wont be constantly under uv light. so give them a choice, let them have a shaded end to the viv so they can get away from the light/ uv radiation if they wish.


----------



## larissalurid (Mar 30, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> providing your tegus bask under your uva/b spot light, you wont need tubes aswell, i think its wasted money, but if you insist on the tubes i would just use a normal spot light.as i said mine have no problems what so ever just with the uva/b spot light & a ceramic emitter. unless you have got money to burn. in the wild tegus wont be constantly under uv light. so give them a choice, let them have a shaded end to the viv so they can get away from the light/ uv radiation if they wish.



Yea it does seem SO bright when the entire tank is lit up and I never really got why they seemed to need an extra uvb light.Thanks :]


----------



## Jbrew_Tegu (Mar 31, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> chriswizz said:
> 
> 
> > providing your tegus bask under your uva/b spot light, you wont need tubes aswell, i think its wasted money, but if you insist on the tubes i would just use a normal spot light.as i said mine have no problems what so ever just with the uva/b spot light & a ceramic emitter. unless you have got money to burn. in the wild tegus wont be constantly under uv light. so give them a choice, let them have a shaded end to the viv so they can get away from the light/ uv radiation if they wish.
> ...



Yea it is very essential that your tegu have a warmer end for basking(put all fixtures on one side) and warmer temps, and then the other end for the cooler side. The thermal gradient will change from one end to the other and allow them to hang outside of their hide or hides. Occasionally they want to be out, but wont because their is so much light. The thermal gradient will range from one end to the other slightly getting cooler as you go towards your cool end. I am constructing a cage right now and am putting hides on both ends so they can decide for themselves. I would not suggest having that much light and getting a ceramic heat emitter. I go with all Zoo Med products myself. 100 watt PowerSun UV MVB bulb and a Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter. Next PowerSun I get will be a 160 watt. Good luck in your lighting ventures!!!

Links to products:

*Powersun UV:* http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=109&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=20&SearchContext=YTo3OntzOjg6IlNlYXJjaElEIjtzOjI6IjIwIjtzOjEwOiJEYXRhYmFzZUlEIjtzOjE6IjIiO3M6NzoiS2V5d29yZCI7czoyMDoiTGlnaHRpbmcgQWNjZXNzb3JpZXMiO3M6MTU6IlByb2R1Y3RDYXRlZ29yeSI7czo4OiJMaWdodGluZyI7czo3OiJIZWFkaW5nIjtzOjk6IlRlcnJhcml1bSI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hfeCI7czoxOiIwIjtzOjg6IlNlYXJjaF95IjtzOjE6IjAiO30=

*Ceramic Heat Emitter:*
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=29&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1&SearchContext=YTo3OntzOjg6IlNlYXJjaElEIjtzOjE6IjEiO3M6MTA6IkRhdGFiYXNlSUQiO3M6MToiMiI7czo3OiJLZXl3b3JkIjtzOjI2OiJIZWF0aW5nL1RoZXJtb3N0YXRzL0dhdWdlcyI7czoxNToiUHJvZHVjdENhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjc6IkhlYXRpbmciO3M6NzoiSGVhZGluZyI7czo5OiJUZXJyYXJpdW0iO3M6ODoiU2VhcmNoX3giO3M6MToiMCI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hfeSI7czoxOiIwIjt9


----------

